
Spotify U.S. Launch Could Be Days Away - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/spotify_u.s._launch_could_be_days_away/
======
kleiba
_Spotify’s streaming music service is popular in Europe [...]_

To be more precise: in _some_ European countries. It is, e.g., not available
in France, Germany, Italy, Switzerland, Austria, Belgium,... to name a few!
It's pretty sweet that the service will be available in the US, but I bet the
rest of Europe wouldn't mind either.

